# 8dio Claire Piccolo Flute Mic Routing Problem



## dadadave (Aug 11, 2020)

Can somebody please quickly test if they can route the Decca and Wide mics of Claire_Piccolo_Arcs to Kontakt outputs? It works for me in other patches, but not for this particular one, somehow. 

You should be able to configure mic/output routing by clicking on the mic name. The interface is really terrible, lol...

bonus question while you're at it: the legato articulations end abruptly in the middle of a held note for me if I play a short legato sequence; is there some sort of breath duration simulation going on here to prevent unnatural phrase lengths, or is that a bug, too?

Thanks for any pointers!


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 11, 2020)

No, the mic routing for Claire_Piccolo_Arcs is broken for me, too.

Also, I hadn't even realized until now that routing the Claire series mics to separate outputs was possible. There's nothing visually to suggest that those names can be clicked, and I'd thought the lack of routing was just an annoying design oversight.

EDIT: On the legato sustains, I think the notes ending is the intended behavior. I'm assuming it's because the Claire series is designed to be as lyrical as possible and they didn't want looped sustains. You are, however, able to seamlessly change legato type mid-phrases, so if you need a longer sustain, you can keyswitch to the Sus xFade legato type for the last note, because it has a much longer sustain than the others.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 12, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> No, the mic routing for Claire_Piccolo_Arcs is broken for me, too.
> 
> Also, I hadn't even realized until now that routing the Claire series mics to separate outputs was possible. There's nothing visually to suggest that those names can be clicked, and I'd thought the lack of routing was just an annoying design oversight.
> 
> EDIT: On the legato sustains, I think the notes ending is the intended behavior. I'm assuming it's because the Claire series is designed to be as lyrical as possible and they didn't want looped sustains. You are, however, able to seamlessly change legato type mid-phrases, so if you need a longer sustain, you can keyswitch to the Sus xFade legato type for the last note, because it has a much longer sustain than the others.



Thank you for checking and confirming! That's a good tip with the keyswitching. I figured it might be intentional, but it seemed to happen in rather short phrases already, so I wasn't sure (I'm no winds player so I might be underestimating the amount of air a piccolo flute requires).

Will contact 8dio support to see if they have a fix for the routing issue.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm not very familiar with the innards of Kontakt, would someone know if it's possible to fix the routing "under the hood" if 8dio has no fix for it?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 12, 2020)

You might be able to manually select the bus and set an output anyways - some libraries are like that for me but I'm not at my DAW.

Ill be streaming tomorrow night, if you drop In I can show you on another library. Sometimes it's hit or miss because of the way the groups/scripting is setup - but no doubt I'm sure 8dio's is going to be easy enough to fix.

If you can choose random RR's or not - you can turn off randomization and just use 2 instances stacked(I do this ALL the time for other reasons)


----------



## dadadave (Aug 12, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> If you can choose random RR's or not - you can turn off randomization and just use 2 instances stacked(I do this ALL the time for other reasons)



Thanks! That's a wonderfully simple workaround, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## dadadave (Sep 2, 2020)

Claire Piccolo has received a small update, fixing the mic routing issue mentioned in the OP (at least according to the email I received, I haven't tested and verified it myself, but seems straightforward enough).

In the email I received it was referred to as 8Dio Claire Piccolo Flute Virtuoso v1, it cropped up in my 8dio account as my latest "purchase". I would imagine they update the old download as well, but maybe you need to contact them to get them.


----------

